# TREMORS 5 Arrives On Blu-Ray, DVD & Digital HD October 6



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JAMIE KENNEDY JOINS MICHAEL GROSS
IN THE CULT CLASSIC FRANCHISE
FROM UNIVERSAL 1440 ENTERTAINMENT 

WITH AN ALL-NEW MOVIE

*TREMORS 5: BLOODLINES*

AVAILABLE ON BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK, DVD AND DIGITAL HD OCTOBER 6, 2015,
FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT

Universal City, California, July 27, 2015 – A deadly threat resurfaces halfway around the world when giant, man-eating worms attack a South African wildlife park in the sci-fi comedy, Tremors 5: Bloodlines, available on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on October 6, 2015 from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. Michael Gross (“Family Ties,” “Suits,”) returns as Graboid hunter extraordinaire Burt Gummer, with Jamie Kennedy (“The Cleveland Show,” Scream franchise) as his new tech-savvy second-in-command, in this all-new adventure. The latest chapter of the franchise known for its campy humor and voracious monsters features thrilling new special effects, 25 minutes of bonus features; extended scenes and outtakes, as well as a behind-the-scenes look at the making of the film.

The stakes are raised for survivalist Burt Gummer (Michael Gross) in his most dangerous monster hunt yet. When Gummer’s hired to capture a deadly Assblaster terrorizing South Africa, he and his new sidekick, Travis Welker (Jamie Kennedy), find themselves in a battle to the death against the fiercely aggressive Assblasters and Graboids. Discovering that the monsters have evolved into even more lethal creatures, their mission takes on a whole new level of unseen terror -- far more than they bargained for.


BONUS FEATURES ON BLU-RAY™ AND DVD

Deleted And Extended Scenes
Outtakes
Tremors 5: Behind The Bloodlines featurette



FILMMAKERS
Cast: Michael Gross, Jamie Kennedy
Directed By: Don Michael Paul
Written By: John Whelpley
Produced By: Ogden Gavanski
Director of Photography: Michael Swan
Production Designer: Shane Bunce
Edited By: Vanick Moradian
Costume Design By: Darion Hing
TECHNICAL INFORMATION BLU-RAY™:
Street Date: October 6, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 63167642 (US)/ 63167647 (CDN)
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1
Rating: PG-13 for creature violence, gore, and language
Languages/Subtitles: English, French, Italian, German, Spanish, Swedish, Danish, Finnish, Norwegian, Portuguese, Arabic, Hindi, Icelandic
Sound: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1, English Dolby Digital 2.0, French, German, Castilian Spanish, L.A. Spanish and Italian DTS Digital Surround 5.1 - .768kbs
Run Time: 1 hour, 39 minutes
TECHNICAL INFORMATION DVD:
Street Date: October 6, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 63167641 (US)/ 63167648 (CDN)
Layers: Dual Layers
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1
Rating: PG-13 for creature violence, gore, and language
Languages/Subtitles: English, French, Spanish, Japanese, Korean, Portuguese, Cantonese, Complex Mandarin, Thai
Sound: English, DTS Digital Surround 5.1 - .448kbs, French, Spanish, Japanese, Portuguese and Thai Dolby Digital 5.1 - .384 kbs
Run Time: 1 hour, 39 minutes​


----------

